# Bell shaped bottles



## Leroy Jenkins (Aug 12, 2020)

So, I found the amethyst, un-embossed one and purchased the Restorff & Bettmann. I’m not sure what either bottles contents were or how old they are. Please share any info


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Aug 12, 2020)

Leroy Jenkins said:


> So, I found the amethyst, un-embossed one and purchased the Restorff & Bettmann. I’m not sure what either bottles contents were or how old they are. Please share any info
> View attachment 210725View attachment 210726
> View attachment 210727View attachment 210728View attachment 210729


I dug a broke One of the clear One up the other day. I would like to know what it is.


----------



## bottle-bud (Aug 13, 2020)

Bottle for shoe dressing! Found an ad from 1882. Sold nationwide.


----------



## Leroy Jenkins (Aug 13, 2020)

bottle-bud said:


> Bottle for shoe dressing! Found an ad from 1882. Sold nationwide.
> 
> View attachment 210772
> 
> View attachment 210773


That’s awesome. Thanks for sharing that info. Do you know if these bottles are somewhat rare? I haven’t seen too many


----------



## bottle-bud (Aug 13, 2020)

Leroy Jenkins said:


> That’s awesome. Thanks for sharing that info. Do you know if these bottles are somewhat rare? I haven’t seen too many


Cannot answer that question, I'm a soda collector. Somebody here should know.


----------

